# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Neuroflowers

## Airicist

facebook.com/neuroflowers

"19 neighbors want Neuroflowers – Illumino-kinetic flowers you control with your mind and heart on Market Street."

Suggested by Ashley Newton
October 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Market Street Prototyping Festival: Neuroflowers 

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> Meet “Neuroflowers,” robotic flowers that you control with your mind. This interactive art and science installation is on display and free to interact with at the Market Street Prototyping Festival in San Francisco, April 9 through April 11.

----------


## Airicist

Article "San Francisco Has a Robotic Sculpture You Control With Your Brain"
"Neuroflowers" changes color and blossoms according to your mental focus.

by John Metcalfe
April 10, 2015

----------

